# Greetings from Bergère de France



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello all,

First, I have a confession to make: I have been skulking around as a visitor on these boards for a while, and just haven't had the time or a valid excuse to join in. *cough* procrastination *cough*

But hey, I've finally found a good reason! I'm now working for a yarn brand some of you already know: Bergère de France, and I have just helped launch the brand new English language version of their website. You'll find it at http://www.bergeredefrance.co.uk.

But enough about the job, here's a bit about me: I'm 33, I've been knitting ever since I was a tiny wee thing (about 7-ish) and I dabble in all sorts of creative things. I'm originally from the UK, but I've been living in France for the last 21 years. Yikes, that sounds like a long time! I have somehow landed myself a lovely French husband and 2 small furry felines who manage to make my life very interesting.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all, and if you have any questions about Bergère stuff (or other stuff too!) feel free to fire away!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello and a very warm welcome from the Northeast of England. I have just finished making a garment yesterday, for a birthday gift for my daughter, in the Bergere de France Eclair yarn, and is was lovely to work with. This is the second garment I have made with this yarn. The only problem I have with it is getting it locally. I send to send to a supplier down south for it. Have a great time on the forum, you will love it. Leonora.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Bienvenue from the U.S.! It's wonderful to have someone here from my favorite country to visit. I'm jealous of your job too. Sounds much more interesting than my own, but hey, it pays the bills. 

A la prochaine...
Renée


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Lonon in the U.K.


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for your warm welcomes ladies! It's great to see people here from all over the world, just goes to show how universal knitting is! 

Renée, I know! I just jumped through the roof when I found out I was going to work here, and it's a very pleasant form of torture to see all the yarns and patterns and all the other lovely things and yet know that I will never have the time (or the money) to try them all out! 

If any of you are ever nearby, do let me know and come say hi, the mill is really interesting to visit and we have *hushed voice* an outlet store! Although they'll probably end up barring me from it for my own good!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the family.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to you from an ex-Brit living in kingston, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome from Perth, Western Australia and thank you for your response to my query re interchangeable circular needles! Sounds like you have a dream job!! I have only been to France once and I thought it was beautiful. My second son lived in Paris for a year and my husband and I went to visit him about 3 years ago. This is a wonderful website and we all seem to become addicted to it - in fact it cuts quite drastically into my actual knitting time!! Hahaha! Glad you have joined us.


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks all! 
caros: Oh if only we could knit and type at the same time!


----------



## anne2526 (Jan 17, 2012)

You have really brightened up my day,for the last few years we have been visiting Nice for a few days in the autumn,(mainly so I can stock up on the wonderful soaps, but don't tell my husband that)!
Last September I found a sewing machine shop that sells Bergere yarns hidden away in a back street and I bought some to use at home but I haven't got round to knitting with them yet mainly 'cos they don't exactly match our UK double knitting or 4 ply.I will have a look at your new website and hope it will spur me on to use the yarns.
Thanks. Anne


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> Thanks all!
> caros: Oh if only we could knit and type at the same time!


Indeed! LOL!! There must be a way - it just hasn't been perfected yet, but when it is ...

:lol:


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Greetings and welcome from Florida! I lived in Paris for a short while and thought France was heaven on earth... you really do have the dream job! And you already know you will love it on this forum


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from Tasmania. Last time I was in France was 1978 when I had a day trip from Jersey to Bretagne. I was able to practise my schoolgirl French on the locals. have checked the website and there is a terrific choice of yarns. Love the toy kits. Once again, welcome!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the introduction also to the new English site! Very welcome!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy yourself. Thank you for the information on the English language site. I would love to learn French, but it will take more time than I have to get good enough to read patterns!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

A warm welcome from the southeast coast of the USA. I'm envious of those who earn their living with wonderful yarn.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Hi There and welcome. I am not too far from you I live in St. Helier on the Channel Islands, hope you enjoy the forum. :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome form Pa. I know you will have fun on the site. There is always something interesting to see or learn. I love Bergère de France patterns. They are so unique. I would love to have your job. To be surrounded by yarns as far as the eye can see....... and all that creativity...... Have fun on the site.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely and welcome to this forum from Southern California.


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the group! This is a good place.

I will have to find out where you are. Will be coming to France in the summer or fall to visit our daughter who is moving from Paris to Nice.


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello and Welcome from Alabama, USA. I know you will enjoy this site as everyone is so nice and helpful. It does sound like you have a dream job and on top of that you live in such a romantic country. I hope to travel there some day before very long.


----------



## carolynberro (Sep 4, 2011)

So we may just be the only 2 people from France on this forum.
I joined last September. I am English born, but have lived in France all my life.
But still much prefer English patterns to the French ones, which are way more complicated, less explanations !


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome from Hampshire. We are hoping to get to France this year. Will have to con my husband into finfing you!!!
Ihave some beautiful patterns for BdeF, never had time to do them, will try harder this year.
Thanks for the web details.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Welcome form West Texas; I have used your yarn in the past, and actually have some still in my stash...I loved your yarn, it was really nice, and what I remember is that it did not have knots in it. So, again, welcome and I hope that you will love this forum.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Ooooh, lucky you! Welcome from California!


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

Welcome from Pennsylvania, I love France, I went there on my honeymoon 29 years ago, and My daughter lived there for a year and I visited her twice. 
I also would love your job, all that yarn, wonderful.
Judy


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome from Midland, MI. You will learn so much from this forum. Amazing work that all of the knitters and crocheters
can do.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for making yourself known. I love the Bergere patterns but cannot translate from the French. Thank you for sending the new site information.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Bienvenue, La Bergere. I love France and everything French. Lucky you to be living and working there!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Where exactly is the Mill?


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi to you from Colorado, USA. And thank you for posting the information. And 33 is great age!


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

WELCOME from the Philippines!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome from the great state of Montana, USA. This site is so informative and fun. Amazing what you can learn here.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard from Los Angeles, California


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi - Welcome. Checked out the site and find that a local Canadian shop carries Bergere. Will stop in and check them out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rachil (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome from Mississippi and thank you for the web site! Made a hat for my husband years ago and just re-found the yarn recently.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

What a fabulous company to work for. I have a lovely Bergere pattern book but haven't tackled anything from it yet (one of many patterns on my 'things to do' list). I will surely take a good look at the site and keep an eye out for your posts. I am a bit of a francophile, I travel to Normandy quite a lot (obviously a long way from you), but live in Farnborough, Kent, UK mostly. 
Rgds TinaOR x


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to this site. How marvellous to have someone who works for such a super yarn. You will be inundated with questions and everyone will be envious of your opportunities. Not only do you have a French husband but are in the prime of your life. How I wish that I could see 33 again. Make the most of it. It only seems a bat of the eyelid ago and now I'm retired and an elderly Grandma. 
Happy days!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome from Buckinghamshire, England. Hubs and I holiday a lot in France as my daughter has a beautiful holiday home about 36 miles from Poitier. We will going for Easter. We also go with the Hackney Veterans for the D-Day celebrations. What a wonderful experience that is. The French people are lovely.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

welcome from Paris--Tennessee USA that is. sound like you have a dream job


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

One BIG WELCOME for you and a welcome for your job site. How very nice of them to offer us non-French speaking yarn lovers an opportunity to get to know you.

I've only landed in Paris..............on the way to other places so all I've seen is the airport there .

BUT recenly, my husband brought home the movie "July Julia" and we fell in love with France through Julia Childes' eyes. Both of us Love to travel so who knows, maybe one day we too will be able to shop in your yarn store. 

You are part of the KP family now!

Pearl


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome...I checked out the bergeredefrance.com and loved the look of some of the patterns and will be making an order shortly...the yarn colors are fabulous. Paunie


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome from New Jersey, USA !


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, what an overwhelming amount of lovely welcomes and kind words! I can't even begin to thank you individually so a general thank you will have to suffice! 

A few of you mentioned coming to visit France and interest in the Bergère de France mill, so here's some more info on that:
We are in the Lorraine region, (top right hand corner!) in the very beautiful city of Bar-le-Duc. It's worth a visit in itself if you ever have the chance, and has a delightful Renaissance quarter that looks down over the valley. I moved here about 6 months ago and I'm still very much in love with the place, and the people are so very nice here!

The local tourist office organises visits of the Mill pretty much every Thursday all year (do call them first to check though, and request an English-speaking guide), where you can see how we make our yarns (and try desperately not to jump into the huge piles of unspun wool that just look SOOOO soft!) You can also visit our factory outlet at the end of the visit. We recommend that yarnaholics be accompanied by a responsible adult at all times and/or have their credit cards removed... 

Every year, during the city's "Renaissances" festival, we have a huge summer sale out in the grounds of the factory, with many bargains to be had, so it is an ideal time to visit us! This year the summer sale is from July 6-8. 
More infor on visiting the site and the Summer sale here: http://www.bergeredefrance.co.uk/services_plus/


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome from Pa (USA) you don't ever need an excuse to join in. Welcome! I think you will love it here, so many FRIENDLY and helpful people here. It is such a nice and social place to visit :thumbup:


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh that would be torture to work there lol I have trouble containing myself in any yarn shop! Great to have you on board!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome from No. Arizona (USA)! You will love this forum as everyone is so talented, helpful and kind! Sounds like you are in a lovely part of the world - I would like to visit there someday.


----------



## PVCats55 (May 22, 2011)

You are not going to believe this!!! I was born in Bar Le Duc, France. I left there at the age of 5 (1960) so don't really know anything about the place. Would love to stay in contact. Maybe you might know some of my relatives. I've lost touch with them and don't have a clue on how to either.


----------



## PVCats55 (May 22, 2011)

You are not going to believe this!!! I was born in Bar Le Duc, France. I left there at the age of 5 (1960) so don't really know anything about the place. Would love to stay in contact. Maybe you might know some of my relatives. I've lost touch with them and don't have a clue on how to either.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> Wow, what an overwhelming amount of lovely welcomes and kind words! I can't even begin to thank you individually so a general thank you will have to suffice!
> 
> A few of you mentioned coming to visit France and interest in the Bergère de France mill, so here's some more info on that:
> We are in the Lorraine region, (top right hand corner!) in the very beautiful city of Bar-le-Duc. It's worth a visit in itself if you ever have the chance, and has a delightful Renaissance quarter that looks down over the valley. I moved here about 6 months ago and I'm still very much in love with the place, and the people are so very nice here!
> ...


What a wonderful area you live in. I'd love to visit the mill but I very much doubt that a trip to France to see a friend down in Pau would include a detour via the Lorraine. My husband wouldn't be at all sympathetic. Every time he sees me knitting, he asks who's going to wear all the socks I'm knitting (and it's only 3 pairs so far!!)?? The thought of your summer sale bargains makes me drool....


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

A fun coincidence: my very first knitting attempt is a pattern from Origin' Bergere de France! I got the book at the Vogue Knitting Live event in New York last month. It's the cabled sweater (with a flair at the waist and sleeves) done in Alpaca. It took about 30 froggings (and 3 different yarns) to finally get things started right but now I'm finished with the both fronts and almost done the back. I'll post a picture when I'm done.


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

PVCats55 said:


> You are not going to believe this!!! I was born in Bar Le Duc, France. I left there at the age of 5 (1960) so don't really know anything about the place. Would love to stay in contact. Maybe you might know some of my relatives. I've lost touch with them and don't have a clue on how to either.


Haha, wow, what a coincidence indeed on such an international site! If you want to get in touch by MP, please do!


----------

